# unable to remove oil dip stick/cap model 2665



## Teak (Sep 30, 2019)

When checking oil level after oil change, the dip stick/cap somehow got stuck. I'm able to twist the cap from lock to unlock position but unable to remove cap attached to the dip stick.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe a photo?


You can not just pull on it? Maybe remove the screw holding it and remove the entire unit from the engine, careful not to lose the little o-ring usually on the bottom of the filler tube, and then you can see whats going on.


I have never heard of not being able to remove an oil dip stick?


----------



## Teak (Sep 30, 2019)

It sounds odd but I cannot remove the dip stick by pulling the cap attached to it. Thanks for your suggestion, much appreciated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Teak said:


> It sounds odd but I cannot remove the dip stick by pulling the cap attached to it. Thanks for your suggestion, much appreciated.


picture would greatly help


----------

